# Water birth, vernix, and the third stage of labor



## MommyJogger

I thought I'd weaned of BnB, but I find myself with about a zillion questions about birthing the second time around. We're planning a home water birth and I had a few questions for those who have done it before/researched the hell out of it:

1) Does giving birth in the tub wash the vernix off? We would prefer not to wash off any of the vernix.

2) Did those of you with a water birth remain in the tub for the third stage (placenta delivery)? If you did delayed cord clamping, did you stay in long enough to cut the cord? Can they cut the cord with mom and baby in the pool/bath? I assume there's going to be some blood and.... er... feces in there, so no one would want to introduce an open 'wound' while we're in there. 

3) For US moms who filed with insurance, how did you present the "bill" to insurance when you were filing for reimbursement? Was there anything you did that was especially helpful/effective at getting reimbursed for the birth? Or even just the midwife prenatal care if insurance won't cover the cost of the birth itself?

4) Is there anyone who would recommend getting out of the tub for the actual delivery? Or did most people who labored in the tub decide to stay there and let the water help them "catch" the baby? 

TIA!


----------



## OurLilFlu

Ftm here so I can't comment on much but I am a postpartum nurse so Ivan comment on the vernix... Depending on when they are born they can have a lot or a little, I find that 38 weeks is the prime goopy baby stage lol much of it gets rubbed off/in drying the babies with towels etc but when we actually bathe the babies it would take a lot of actual scrubbing to get all the vernix in the creases off, so we leave it. So that said, the baby just being in the water will not wash it away, it needs some friction to rub off... Unless they are born at the stage when they come out pretty squeaky clean. And think about it they've been in a sac of water for 9 months and it doesn't wash off, it's pretty thick and sticky stuff! 

As for the third stage, cord cutting I think many ppl get out of the tub for that part... From what I've seen / heard.


----------



## SarahBear

Disclaimer: This isn't the answer you're looking for.

I had a home birth but never understood the appeal of a water birth.

I don't know if it doesn't wash ANY of the vernix off, but you gotta think, it was on there in the first place, to protect the baby from constant exposure to water/amniotic fluid.

And yes, there will be blood, and possibly feces in there. My midwife said "dilution is the solution" when it comes to the germs in there, but she also thinks it's gross and isn't a water-birth fan.

As for insurance, insurance in this state is a mess and has changed since I gave birth, but usually the midwife just charges a single fee that covers everything (prenatal, birth, and postnatal care). Insurance should cover part or a set amount of the fee. I don't think it's likely they'll separate out the cost of each of the different services. Of course it could be different where you are.

As for your question about recommendations, I'm REALLY not the one to ask. I gave birth on my bed and will not have a water birth next time either.


----------



## txbiscuit

1. My daughter was born at 41+3, so there wasn't much vernix left. I don't think the water would have made a difference, though. 

2. My midwife was going to have me stay in the tub for the delivery of the placenta, but there was a slight problem and it got stuck, so I got out and onto the bed and she helped deliver it. The cord was cut (after it stopped pulsing) while we were both still in the bath, but they lowered the water level so the cord and the baby were out of the water. They took the baby to suction her nose since her breathing was sounding a but raspy, so her end of the cord wasn't in the water much at all. (The midwife said it was amniotic fluid in her nose, not bath water.) I'm pretty sure they cleaned the stump right away - you could ask your midwife what she does. 

3. I don't mean to scare you, but we are still trying to sort out insurance two months later. They were pretty cool about covering the baby's expenses, but they don't want to cover me at all. (We got pre-approval, but allegedly a policy changed and we're still arguing about it.) Even still, I wouldn't change a thing about the birth. 

4. I wanted to (and planned to) get out of the tub to push because of the fecal matter issue. However, after I got out of the tub, I was so uncomfortable my midwife recommended we change course and try a water birth. It ended up being wonderful, and I'm glad I did it. 

Overall, The birth was slightly different than I'd envisioned, but still great. If I were you, I'd bring up these concerns with the midwife and plan to remain flexible. Good luck! You'll do great!


----------

